# Starting a Support Group in the D.C./NOVA area?



## MothWingedPierrot (Apr 26, 2011)

Are any D.C./ Northern Virginia/Maryland SASers interested in forming a support group? I've lived in Northern Virginia my whole life,and the culture can seem very closed-off and artificial much of the time, which I think may make it especially difficult for people with social anxiety to share experiences and gain support from people who are going through similar struggles. Any takers? Ideas? Suggestions? Are there any other SASers in the D.C. area?


----------



## sly21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi. I live in DC and I've been looking everywhere for an SAS group in the area. I tried going to this SAS group that meets at the Chevy Chase Pavilion the first Saturday of every month, but apparently no one seems to attend these meetings. I'd love to meet some fellow SASers who live nearby. I've always had a very serious problem with social anxiety, and like you said, it would be nice to meet others who have the same experience. It's nice to know that you're not alone. I think it would be awesome if you can form a support group. I'd love to help if you're still interested!


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,

I live in Northern Virginia (kind of near DC). I would also be interested in meeting other people who have the same experience. At least now, there are 3 of us.


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

Yup, im here . Met two other saers from our area in person already. So ya, we're out there


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

nessersqt said:


> Yup, im here . Met two other saers from our area in person already. So ya, we're out there


How did that go? Did you do some kind of group meetup event?


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd be interested in starting a group, but I'm a little far from NOVA.


----------



## suril (Feb 7, 2011)

sly21 said:


> Hi. I live in DC and I've been looking everywhere for an SAS group in the area. I tried going to this SAS group that meets at the Chevy Chase Pavilion the first Saturday of every month, but apparently no one seems to attend these meetings.


Really, no one seems to attend? I don't know if it's for location convenience, but Chevy Chase Pavilion always seemed like an odd choice for an SAS meetup. Seems like a busy upscale area. Wasn't the original location in a quaint library? I'm also interested in the idea since I've never attended a meetup, but I'm also far from Northern Virgina. DC or Montgomery County is good for me. I could do NOVA if Metro station was close by.


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

I live in Baltimore (not too far from DC) and I'd definitely be interested in starting or joining a support group.


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

vashy said:


> How did that go? Did you do some kind of group meetup event?


I actually met with each individually before we met as a group. They're both awesome people^^ and im pretty sure we're planning to hang out again tomorrow tho i still have no idea where >.<


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> I'd be interested in starting a group, but I'm a little far from NOVA.


If I remember correctly, you said you were in SS area, right? I am now in Rockville. Moved here for work.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> If I remember correctly, you said you were in SS area, right? I am now in Rockville. Moved here for work.


I'm not far from SS, it's about 20 minutes away if there's no traffic.


----------



## occupybarrels (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd be up for it. I'm in Silver Spring.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

I live in Baltimore and would be willing to meet anybody. I met someone from here before and everything went great so if anyone else wants to hangout just shoot me a PM.


----------



## unsocial netwrkn (Jun 14, 2013)

was there ever any update on a meetup? i'm in MD


----------

